

Blivand Design - jere
http://www.sirlin.net/blog/2013/10/21/blivand-design.html

======
jere
Posted because it discusses flat design and minimalism.

I could quote much of the article to explain why I don't tend to like flat
design. It looks great, but often at the expense of functionality.

>remove all the elements you can without hurting functionality, then remove
some more

